# So what kind of shenanigans are we all getting into this weekend



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looking for some fun and positive stuff. I have had a rough week but I am hanging out with friends this weekend.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

We have the boys -- now, keep in mind that they are 17 and way too cool for pretty much everything, but there will be Pho, and we'll probably see Ted!


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

It's the Canada Day weekend and the Pride Festival weekend in Toronto so there will be lots to do and see.The parades can get pretty outlandish,so definitely heading down that way.Have a good one!


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Canada Day weekend as well! Sunday night = a night to remember .. then forget in the morning!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Put my garden in today, going to a grindhouse movie tonight Detective Dee, might get a beer with my popcorn lol. Tomorrow going mountain biking and the beach and then to bed early, delivering papers in the wee hours Sunday then nap and Quaker Meeting then work at home then ballroom dance practice party and after that meeting my kids in the city and coming home. 
I know how to show myself a good time, eh?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm having a cheap, tawdry five-way with some hot sweaty man-candy!



Yep, going to see Magic Mike at the tavern....hot bods, cold beer and popcorn! 


How does it get any better than that?!? :smthumbup:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's 106 degrees and I have to evict a tenant.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

lamaga said:


> We have the boys -- now, keep in mind that they are 17 and way too cool for pretty much everything, but there will be Pho, and we'll probably see Ted!


Sometimes I'm oblivious,so I just realized that Ted was a movie and not a person!lol As for Pho,I haven't a clue what that means.:scratchhead:


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

It's going to be hot, hot, hot. 

Which means this girl will be at the pool, pool, pool.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

TBT said:


> Sometimes I'm oblivious,so I just realized that Ted was a movie and not a person!lol As for Pho,I haven't a clue what that means.:scratchhead:


I think Pho is Asian food of some sort. Though I could be wrong.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

TBT said:


> It's the Canada Day weekend and the Pride Festival weekend in Toronto so there will be lots to do and see.The parades can get pretty outlandish,so definitely heading down that way.Have a good one!


That sounds like quite a weekend.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Put my garden in today, going to a grindhouse movie tonight Detective Dee, might get a beer with my popcorn lol. Tomorrow going mountain biking and the beach and then to bed early, delivering papers in the wee hours Sunday then nap and Quaker Meeting then work at home then ballroom dance practice party and after that meeting my kids in the city and coming home.
> I know how to show myself a good time, eh?


That sounds like a great weekend. Get a beer for me
I have wanted to start a garden, but haven't had the time.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

SoVeryLost said:


> It's going to be hot, hot, hot.
> 
> Which means this girl will be at the pool, pool, pool.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Tomorrow night I go on my first date in about 9 years, 7.5 months after my ex left.

No complaints.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

I should head off to act like I am a High School kid. I am going to go be awkward and not able to talk to females.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

canguy66 said:


> Tomorrow night I go on my first date in about 9 years, 7.5 months after my ex left.
> 
> No complaints.


Have fun canguy, let us know how it goes.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Agast84 said:


> I should head off to act like I am a High School kid. I am going to go be awkward and not able to talk to females.


Why? They're just human beings with their good and bad points like us all.Just go with the flow and keep it light and easy.:smthumbup:


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

TBT said:


> Why? They're just human beings with their good and bad points like us all.Just go with the flow and keep it light and easy.:smthumbup:


Joking 

I can hold my own with anyone actually worth talking to. I do know many people that can't.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I have been told by co-workers and family all say that I have returned to my teenage years ... but I was married at 17 so why not!?? I am doing it again but need to do it smarter;-) Puurrrrr...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm in Salt Lake City. Yippie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Agast84 said:


> That sounds like a great weekend. Get a beer for me
> I have wanted to start a garden, but haven't had the time.


My landlord rototilled - last month! I kept getting derailed by schedules and the weather. It rained this morning, so although it was pushing 90 when the rain stopped and the sun came out I went southeast Asian, went out there and hoed the whole dang thing, made my hills and furrows, put in little popsicle sticks for each group of seeds and squatted down to get the job done. The men were in the shade most of the day working on a patio, when I was done I said, guess I won't need to go to the gym today! The movie was really good. 

But but but but I don't know about Canada Day but my Fourth of July promises to be smokin'. I'm getting a dog sitter, might be home late, real late. lol. Taking my favorite guy to an amusement park and plan to treat him right.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

This weekend I have two babies to take care of... Hubby just got the big snip today and he's quite sore. 

Other than that I'm going to be reading some good books and trying to hone my cooking skills while hubby is laid up... Poor him! LoL!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mothra777 (Apr 10, 2012)

I took a trip down to Sydney last night for dinner and drinks at a friends place followed by a night of drunken shenanigans at the pub where Eddie Spaghetti (of Supersuckers) was doing a solo show. Had a great night. Feeling a bit rough now though! 

I am child free this weekend so I Might have an evening on the couch watching a dodgy action movie and get back into the fitness routine again tomorrow with a 30km bike ride.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mothra777 said:


> I took a trip down to Sydney last night for dinner and drinks at a friends place followed by a night of drunken shenanigans at the pub where Eddie Spaghetti (of Supersuckers) was doing a solo show. Had a great night. Feeling a bit rough now though!
> 
> I am child free this weekend so I Might have an evening on the couch watching a dodgy action movie and get back into the fitness routine again tomorrow with a 30km bike ride.


Moth I'm coming to Oz one day. I want to see a wombat!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Wife and I went to see Umphrey's McGee at an outdoor show, it was incredibly hot and sticky last night but we had a great time. Tonight we are taking the kids to a minor league baseball game and fireworks.


pics!

warm up group G Love and Special Sauce, that was one funky bass









Umphrey's McGee!!










Lead Guitarist Jake Cinninger, awesome solos










My wife is clearly in the groove


----------



## Mothra777 (Apr 10, 2012)

@Bandit - I have never seen a wombat in the wild so you might leave here disappointed. I have seen kangaroos, wallabies, dingoes, echidnas and koalas but never a wombat - except for in captivity. Probably because they are such lazy f&%kers and just burrow into a hole and sleep all day.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Tonight we are taking the kids to a minor league baseball game and fireworks.


My older son ended up on the fanavision for a good 10 seconds and was beaming the rest of the night. I told him to remember the little people.


----------

